# Mercury Mountaineer?



## whiskey760 (Jan 29, 2004)

I need a snow plow for personal use. I have a steep 200' driveway to plow. I have used a snow blower in the past but it is getting harder as I get older. After about calling 8 different plowers I got one who does it for $120 each time. Sometimes it's 2 shots for each storm. Way too much. I have a 2003 Mercury Mountaineer. Is it alright to plow with that truck, if it is what is the smallest plow I should use? Or I can sell a 1999 Subaru Forrester we have and buy a used Jeep or something. If I buy something it must be able to fit 4 people (the kids). It can't be a 2 seat pickup truck. Thanks for your help. Eddie. purplebou


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Is a mountaineer the same as the explorer?


----------



## whiskey760 (Jan 29, 2004)

It is a little bigger with a few extra bells and whistles. I don't know about the frame.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Blizzard makes a 680 which is 6'8" plow ( 350 lbs. ) and next year a 720- 7'2" but bigger in all respects. These are small but right for these vehicles and won't over tax the vehicle. Installed one (680) on a Nissan Frontier and he is happy camper to date. Look to see if it is full frame. Let me know. Operated properly no damage to plow or vehicle should happen. I have personally plowed commercially with smaller vehicle and plow.


----------



## whiskey760 (Jan 29, 2004)

I called Mercury and they said the frame is "body on frame".


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

If you have a full frame then you might want to wait for next years Blizzard 720 ( 7' 2" ) model. Don't put a big plow on it. Hope this has helped you.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

is 4x4 offered on mountainer or just AWD anyone know?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get 4X4. It is really the same as an Explorer just a little more plush.


----------

